# Qntal



## Retsu (Oct 14, 2008)

Lately, I've been catching myself humming some of their songs without realizing it. For those who don't know (everyone), Qntal is a German "electro-medieval" band, combining elements of both traditional medieval music and modern electronic/ambient music. Their vocalist, Syrah, has one of the most gorgeous voices I've ever had the pleasure of hearing - think Enya meets Tarja Turunen meets Sarah Brightman.

One song has especially been tugging on my heartstrings lately, and that's Von den Elben. After reading a few (rough) translations of the lyrics, I've come to the conclusion that the song is one of the most beautiful I've heard. And I really don't use that term loosely this time. The video is fantastic, as well - lots of imagery and mythology. :3

Well, what do you think? Are there any Qntal fans on this forum? I doubt it, but if you're out there, please post!


----------



## Harlequin (Oct 14, 2008)

*Major fucking orgasm.*


----------

